# Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?



## ÖcherJonge (13. April 2011)

Moin moin,
da ich in 2 Wochen in Frankreich bin, wir da ein Ferienhaus gemietet haben und da ein riesiger See dran ist, wollte ich mal fragen, mit welchen Ködern, ich am besten, (bevorzugt) Barsche und Hechte fangen kann, ich war letztes jahr schon da, und ging LEER aus, war aber trotzdem schön, ich habs mit Spinnfischen versucht, Stippangeln und mit Spirolino und allen möglichen Kunstködern probiert, während mein Bruder und mein Vater irgendwo im Gebüsch saßen und auch Hechte an Land gezogen haben, hatte ich keine Lust mir da die Angel im Busch zu verknoten oder sonstwas. Anfängerängste halt.
Ich wollte aber dieses mal nicht schon wieder leer ausgehen. Ich schätze die Wassertiefe auf 10-20 Meter. Trübes Wasser, aus dem See führt außerdem noch ein kleiner Bachlauf (durch eine Schleuse direkt am See). Wo stell ich mich am besten mit welche Ködern, (beim Spinnfischen) mit welcher Geschwindigkeit hol ich ein.
Mein Bruder hat Barsche von der selben Stelle aus gefangen wo ich stand, ich hab aber nichts gefangen.
und es ist mein kleiner Bruder, das ist dann nochmal besonders frustrierend.

und und und

Bitte einfach mal Tipps senden.

Wie gesagt ich hab Wobbler, Twister, etc ich hätte noch 50€ zur Verfügung am See ist alles erlaubt ist ja in Frankreich, ich will mich aber dennoch nach deutschen Richtlinien richten, also bitte keine Sachen wie lebender Köderfisch.

Danke,
ÖcherJonge


----------



## nicco (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

hallo,
ich kann z.b. das carolina oder texas-rig empfelen.
gruß


----------



## fischermann97 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Ich könnte dir z.B noch ein kleines Gummifisch , Wobbler und Blinker Set anbieten . Bei Interesse PN .
MfG
Niklas 
PS : Das Texas oder Carolina Rig bringt nur etwas , wen er weis , wo die Fische stehen . Den Strecke machen geht damit recht schlecht.


----------



## chubby01 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Klar kann man mit Carolina und Texas rig Strecke machen! Warum sollte es nicht gehen?
Also für Anfänger würde ich einen 3er Spinner empfehlen. Da geht alles drauf und ist leicht zu führen. Bei Wobblern probier am besten mal recht auffällige modelle. Also in Silber, Firetiger, oder Weiß.

Womit hat denn dein Bruder gefangen?


----------



## ÖcherJonge (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Die haben beide mit Wobblern und Rot/Silber Blinker.


----------



## -Kevin- (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Aber wie wäre es denn Köderfisch und Pose?
Paar Korkposen in dezenter Größe und paar Drillinge mit Stahl/Kevlar- vorfach.


----------



## Squad_13 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Für Barsche würde ich kleine auffälligge Wobbler nehmen und diese dann Twitchen. Die Barsche sind verrückt danach.

Hechte bevorzugt mit Blinker,Gummifisch oder Wobbler.
Blinker einfach einholen und ab und zu mal Spinnstopps machen da dann meist der Biss kommt.
Gummifisch am besten Jiggen. (Zick Zack Muster in der Lauftiefe)
Und Wobbler wie gesagt Twitchen oder ganz normal einholen.


----------



## Anglervamp (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Und Wobbler wie gesagt Twitchen oder ganz normal einholen.



Da stimme ich voll zu #6#6#6


----------



## ÖcherJonge (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Ich kopier mir das ganze mal, und probier alles mal aus, ich geb euch dann mal bescheid wie stark ich die Fischbestände dezimieren konnte:q

Weitere Tipps gern gesehen.


----------



## maflomi01 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

kombinier mal wobbler und rotwurm oder blinker mit 10cm schnur hinter und dann den wurm den blinker in diesem falle ohne wurm 
versuch es an der schleuse oder an stegen schilff is auch nich schlecht oder kanten da das wasser trübe ist benutz auch gelb oder rosa ist zwar ne merkwürdige farbe aber sie funktioniert und hab keine scheu vor grossen ködern (hecht)


----------



## thomsen3 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

gegen abend ruhig mal die oberfläche abchekken mit poppern oder ähnlichem


----------



## ÖcherJonge (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Wie meinst du das? Kannst du mir das evtl mal anhand einer Zeichnung/Bild erklären?


----------



## angelpfeife (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Mein Standarttipp für fremde Gewässer und/oder Anfänger: Nen oller Mepps Agila größe 4. Das Teil ist 100% Idiotensicher und fängt sowohl Barsche ab 15 cm als auch Hechte aller Größen. Man muss nichts weiter tun als ihn einfach möglichst langsam einzukurbeln. Das wird wohl die Erfolgreichste Methode sein.


----------



## ÖcherJonge (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Welche Farbe denn?


----------



## angelpfeife (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

Egal. Ich nehm immer Gold, weil die am schönsten sind|rolleyes Auf Kupfer und Silber habe ich aber genauso gut gefangen...


----------



## ÖcherJonge (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

xD Ok


----------



## ferox96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*

für barsch geht nix üba tauwurm


----------



## angelpfeife (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*



ferox96 schrieb:


> für barsch geht nix üba tauwurm


Also mit Tauwurm hab ich noch nie 50 Stk in 2h gefangen|rolleyes. Und das in ganz aktzeptablen größen (20 - 35cm)


----------



## barschben (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*



ÖcherJonge schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Kannst du mir das evtl mal anhand einer Zeichnung/Bild erklären?


Popper sind oberflächenköder die also komplett oben schwimmen während du sie mit zupfbewegungen einholst.Durch die aushöhlung an der schnauze machen sie bei jedem zug ein tiefes plopp welche s die umstehenden fische anlockt.
An besonderen hotspots oder wenn du ein paar fische ausfindig gemacht hast versuch es vielleicht mit der dropshot montage und einem tauwurm.Das ganze ist leicht zu binden und hat beim mir  bisher bestens funktioniert.Der entscheidende vorteil dabei gegenüber anderen montagen ist eben dass du mit dem köder so lange du willst an einer stelle spielen  und die räuber provozieren kannst wie du willst.


----------



## ferox96 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie fange ich am besten Barsche und Hechte?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Also mit Tauwurm hab ich noch nie 50 Stk in 2h gefangen|rolleyes. Und das in ganz aktzeptablen größen (20 - 35cm)


es geht ja nich nur um masse ich hab heut nen 42cm barsch auf tauwurm erwischt und noch n paar 30ger


----------

